# 75 Gallon Spotted Congo Puffer tank **RIP**



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Glad to see your back, I've been waiting awhile. How big do these guys grow to ?


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Glad to finally have a new thread from ya! What is the wood it looks really nice?! 

Can't wait to see this dude grow! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

He is gorgeous!!! 

Dan


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Glad to see your back, I've been waiting awhile. How big do these guys grow to ?


He is just about full grown. He might be able to pack on another 1/2" or so, but ya hes just about full grown. Another nice thing about this species is that they are very active, not shy at all. He is always front and center and greets me whenever I come up to the tank. So its nice that he doenst get lost in the 75 gallon. 

I really WANTED a Fahaka puffer, but a 75 gallon is the absolute bare minimum size tank for them. Since I live in an upstairs apartment, I think I'm pushing it as it is with a 75 gallon. I'm not too bent out of shape about not being able to keep a fahaka puffer, they are much more expensive to feed. This lil' guy is very happy with pest snails and frozen blood worms.


----------



## KwhyLE (Nov 9, 2014)

Has he taken to packaged food or are you breeding snails?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

KwhyLE said:


> Has he taken to packaged food or are you breeding snails?


He loves frozen blood worms, but @burr740 did send me a nice care package of pond snails that I am currently in the process of breeding, got my first batch of babies the other day. 

I am really enjoying the transition from keeping plants to keeping an animal.


----------



## KwhyLE (Nov 9, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> He loves frozen blood worms, but @burr740 did send me a nice care package of pond snails that I am currently in the process of breeding, got my first batch of babies the other day.
> 
> I am really enjoying the transition from keeping plants to keeping an animal.


Nice! Yeah cichlids kinda did that for me raising them from 1.5" fry to 3-4" adults. Now I'm onto saltwater and reef. WHOLE new world. (pun intended) I still have my low tech plants in my minimal WC 55g experiment in my garage with some neons and angelfish. I'm looking forward for the progression of this tank. Keep up the good work! 

Whens the first video?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

KwhyLE said:


> Whens the first video?


When I get the tannins from all the driftwood under control :|


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Great looking fish and tank! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice work. What is the expected life span of the congo puffer? Have fun with the tank, that is what's important.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

this is my dream puffer. have a 40 cube in my fishroom with its name on one of them. can't find them anywhere and they are $$$

Bump: this is my dream puffer. have a 40 cube in my fishroom with its name on one of them. can't find them anywhere and they are $$$


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2016)

Sean W. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow very nice fish.... I didn't know that. 

How big is he? Looks very small next to some of the plants. How long do these guys live for would love to set up a new tank and get one of these guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

What driftwood are you using? Also is that Black Diamond blasting media?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Wow very nice fish.... I didn't know that.
> 
> How big is he? Looks very small next to some of the plants. How long do these guys live for would love to set up a new tank and get one of these guys.
> 
> ...


If you took a ping pong ball and kinda elongated it, thats about how big he is, thats the size of his body. I'm not sure how long they live for, but for as much as I paid for him, I hope survives for a few years haha



chayos00 said:


> What driftwood are you using? Also is that Black Diamond blasting media?



Its just Malaysian driftwood, that is black diamond blasting sand!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks great man. This is a cool set up


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Looks great man. This is a cool set up


I had a lot of success with a carpet of glosso in my low tech 3 gallon tank. I think I might try that again with this tank. Imagine a giant glosso carpet. Would be pretty cool


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

He looks great in there ! I do love puffers. I had a dogface( Arothron nigropunctatus) puffer for 5 years in one of my saltwater set-ups. He was one of the coolest fish I've ever had ! He was more dog, than my actual dog ;-) 
Will be watching this one !


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Deedledee said:


> He looks great in there ! I do love puffers. I had a dogface( Arothron nigropunctatus) puffer for 5 years in one of my saltwater set-ups. He was one of the coolest fish I've ever had ! He was more dog, than my actual dog ;-)
> Will be watching this one !


Puffers are the best! They are what got me into the hobby of fish keeping. I am super excited about this new setup. I just need to get these tannins under control.

I have a spare canister filter, I was just going to load it up with activated carbon and pugeion. That should do the job.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Sean W. said:


> Puffers are the best! They are what got me into the hobby of fish keeping. I am super excited about this new setup. I just need to get these tannins under control.
> 
> I have a spare canister filter, I was just going to load it up with activated carbon and pugeion. That should do the job.


They sure are ! I'm pretty sure everyone on this forum is also excited to see your new setup!
It took my tank 3 months to finally get rid of the Mopani wood tannins. Sure like that purigen. 
Carry on 😉

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

What an incredibly beautiful fish! The photos from the first post are jaw dropping. You have inspired me to look into freshwater puffers, perhaps start a planted puffer tank...


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

overgrown said:


> What an incredibly beautiful fish! The photos from the first post are jaw dropping. You have inspired me to look into freshwater puffers, perhaps start a planted puffer tank...


If you can get your hands on one of these Spotted Congo Puffers and can afford one, I highly suggest grabbing one. He has been an absolute delight. I would say a heavily planted 40 breeder would be the minimum size tank for one. Puffers need lots of interesting hiding places and large plants to make them feel safe and to entertain them. A bored puffer will constantly " pace " up and down the side of the glass. Something like an Iwugami scape simply wouldn't cut it for one of these guys. With them being a scale-less fish, I also wouldn't feel comfortable keeping them in a hightech environment, stick to low tech with puffers!

If you can't stomach the cost of one of these guys, I would start off with a dwarf puffer fish and a heavily planted 10 gallon! They have all the same personality and really are a great fish to keep!


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Sean W. said:


> If you can get your hands on one of these Spotted Congo Puffers and can afford one, I highly suggest grabbing one. He has been an absolute delight. I would say a heavily planted 40 breeder would be the minimum size tank for one. Puffers need lots of interesting hiding places and large plants to make them feel safe and to entertain them. A bored puffer will constantly " pace " up and down the side of the glass. Something like an Iwugami scape simply wouldn't cut it for one of these guys. With them being a scale-less fish, I also wouldn't feel comfortable keeping them in a hightech environment, stick to low tech with puffers!
> 
> If you can't stomach the cost of one of these guys, I would start off with a dwarf puffer fish and a heavily planted 10 gallon! They have all the same personality and really are a great fish to keep!


Great points! Thank you.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

Sean W. said:


> If you can get your hands on one of these Spotted Congo Puffers and can afford one, I highly suggest grabbing one. He has been an absolute delight. I would say a heavily planted 40 breeder would be the minimum size tank for one. Puffers need lots of interesting hiding places and large plants to make them feel safe and to entertain them. A bored puffer will constantly " pace " up and down the side of the glass. Something like an Iwugami scape simply wouldn't cut it for one of these guys. With them being a scale-less fish, I also wouldn't feel comfortable keeping them in a hightech environment, stick to low tech with puffers!
> 
> If you can't stomach the cost of one of these guys, I would start off with a dwarf puffer fish and a heavily planted 10 gallon! They have all the same personality and really are a great fish to keep!


These guys dig at all like some puffers? Have a 24" cube that i plan for one when i can source one. Was planning to dirted with a good amount of driftwood and tons of plants. was still going to filter it with a overhead sump that was also planted.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sean W. said:


> I had a lot of success with a carpet of glosso in my low tech 3 gallon tank. I think I might try that again with this tank. Imagine a giant glosso carpet. Would be pretty cool



Great looking tank & an awesome little fish! 

Glosso would work, I've always done well with Marsilea minuta as a low tech carpet plant. 

As far as the tannins, I think this tank would look good with a bit of tannin in the water. Maybe not quite as much as that driftwood will be releasing into the water for the first six months but a little. Haha. Glad you finally posted this tank on here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Kampo said:


> These guys dig at all like some puffers? Have a 24" cube that i plan for one when i can source one. Was planning to dirted with a good amount of driftwood and tons of plants. was still going to filter it with a overhead sump that was also planted.


I havent seen mine dig at all!


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Late night WC, vacuum and glass cleaning... 

I'm enjoying this new tank... 20 minutes of work a week... very low maintenance. 

The only thing that is driving me crazy is the amount of tannins in the water... This is why ive always stayed away from driftwood, but this scape called for it.

Will upload a FTS when the its filled back up and cleared up.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Got it all filled back up, the water appears pretty clear for now, but the tannins will come back pretty quick.

I am having a hard time capturing all the details in the wood and really in the whole scape, it really does look much better in person than it does in the pictures. 

Anyway, here are a few pics


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> but the tannins will come back pretty quick.[/img]


Purigen.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Sean W. said:


> Got it all filled back up, the water appears pretty clear for now, but the tannins will come back pretty quick.
> 
> I am having a hard time capturing all the details in the wood and really in the whole scape, it really does look much better in person than it does in the pictures.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics


Looking great ! I agree, Purigen is the best ! Maybe a video would show more detail ? 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking great Sean! Really like the overall layout of the hard scape. I agree, tannins may not be what you want, but in some setups it does give an interesting overall look.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got a 100g tank out in my garage soaking Manzanita wood, and boy is that some brown water! LOL I wanted to confirm that it would also hold water for me too which I'm concerned about as there's a bit of a chip in the tanks front. It would never become a tank to keep in the house but maybe a grow out tank if anything has babies. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

That looks like one happy puffer. Great looking set up Sean!


----------



## bridralliw132 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have 4 humpback puffers in a planted tank we love our puffers. My question is what do you fertilize with ? Your plants look amazing. I've been pulling plants out of my main planted tank that is fertilized with root tabs and leaf zone and just adding them to the 105g puffer tank. I'm just afraid to add any kinda of anything to there tank.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bridralliw132 (Jul 14, 2016)

bridralliw132 said:


> I have 4 humpback puffers in a planted tank we love our puffers. My question is what do you fertilize with ? Your plants look amazing. I've been pulling plants out of my main planted tank that is fertilized with root tabs and leaf zone and just adding them to the 105g puffer tank. I'm just afraid to add any kinda of anything to there tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

That looks incredible! What are the plants? They look fantastic and completely algae free. I see some bucephelandra but is that lobelia cardinalis?? I got a puffer a few weeks ago and was told it was a South American puffer.. Ive got him in a planted 11.4 and I see him maybe twice a week. I'm pretty sure its a figure 8. I had originally planned to move him to a 75, but he is always hiding and he is a fin nipper... another thing they told me he would not do... yours is gorgeous though. What lighting are you using? Are you dosing ferts?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Got around to doing one of my, " when my spidy sense is tingling" water changes tonight. propagated some plants, moved some stuff around, cleaned the glass and did a 80% WC. Easy peasy stuff


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

OOOO LAAA LAAA!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Note, that is fake, artificial water change pearling haha


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

*75 Gallon Spotted Congo Puffer tank*

Looking very nice Sean. May I ask what your Anubis count is and the end cost was around.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Looking very nice Sean. May I ask what your Anubis end cost was, around.


I'm not sure, I got some from my friends 120 that I scaped and planted for him, and some locally. A guy was tearing down a tank and I sent him like $35 and he sent me all the he could.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sean W. said:


> Note, that is fake, artificial water change pearling haha


Still looks impressive! Those tiger lily's do look pretty happy in there.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

You're all going to hate me... But this tank has to come down :/


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

WHHHYYYYYYYYY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Hate is to Suttel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

You're like a stripper. You always tease and never finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> You're like a stripper. You always tease and never finish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




LOL, are we even still on the planted tank forum or the planted sperm forum. Maybe a little to serious there


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

What now Sean??

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Wifey sauce and I are separating... I have to find a new place to live and, " oh by the way, I have a 75 gallon fish tank " doesn't make it easier to find a place to live.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sean W. said:


> Wifey sauce and I are separating... I have to find a new place to live and, " oh by the way, I have a 75 gallon fish tank " doesn't make it easier to find a place to live.


Bummer dude! So sorry to hear that!!! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

*75 Gallon Spotted Congo Puffer tank*



Sean W. said:


> Wifey sauce and I are separating... I have to find a new place to live and, " oh by the way, I have a 75 gallon fish tank " doesn't make it easier to find a place to live.




Sorry to hear man, (it may be good it may be bad), depends. Anyway hope you can find a nice place with a built in fish room. LOL


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear that you have to tear down! Was looking forward to watching this tank grow! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Maybe, possible, could be good news, I found a place to live and brought up, " Oh by the way, I have a 75 gallon fish tank that I would love to be able to have in the house" conversation, the uh " head roommate ", said it shouldn't be a problem, but has to check with the land lord first. I said I would get renters insurance that would cover a fish tank of this size.... So we will see... maybe, possibly could be... Will update soon.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Sean W. said:


> Maybe, possible, could be good news, I found a place to live and brought up, " Oh by the way, I have a 75 gallon fish tank that I would love to be able to have in the house" conversation, the uh " head roommate ", said it shouldn't be a problem, but has to check with the land lord first. I said I would get renters insurance that would cover a fish tank of this size.... So we will see... maybe, possibly could be... Will update soon.


Good luck ! I've missed your posts 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Coming from a very happily divorced guy... it could be worse... your wife could take your fish tank


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Guess no one cares *shrugs*


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sean W. said:


> Guess no one cares *shrugs*


We do, we are just too sad for words. What happened with the puffers? Find him/her a good home? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

I did find him a happy new home, someone who is very passionate about puffers, is local and has the perfect tank for him to go in! Im pretty confidant that he is going to a great new home. I already have a buyer for my 75 too.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sean W. said:


> I did find him a happy new home, someone who is very passionate about puffers, is local and has the perfect tank for him to go in! Im pretty confidant that he is going to a great new home. I already have a buyer for my 75 too.


Hopefully when you get back on your feet you'll be able to pick up on the hobby again one day. And maybe now you'll have time to get that LED setup finished. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

chayos00 said:


> Hopefully when you get back on your feet you'll be able to pick up on the hobby again one day. And maybe now you'll have time to get that LED setup finished.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I would like to keep a fahaka puffer one day... I dont foresee keeping a tank anytime soon, I am out for a while. I'll still be here tho


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

You'll be back on your feet quickly. My ex took EVERYTHING... I had to sell a 500k house and 3 very expensive vehicles in 30 days due to her emptying out the accounts and I was in the middle of a career change so very little income. 8 months later I had my own place on the water and a new Corvette... and a new fish tank not to mention a much happier life. One foot in front of the other and you'll be further along than you realize in no time. Let's just say my divorce was for the best. I think I'll drive the Z06 to class today. 








Had some professional photos and a video done a couple weeks ago


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

*Pheww*



Sean W. said:


> I did find him a happy new home, someone who is very passionate about puffers...


That's awesome, the "RIP" had me first thinking the puffer not the tank. Glad you were able to re home your stuff

Good luck man, I know you'll land on your feet. Your threads are always entertaining and informative. I bet we'll be reading a new build thread of yours in the next year or two! Until then I wish you well


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Sean sorry to see the tank come down. Your many threads over the years have been very informative and entertaining. 

I'm hoping everything works out well for you, and looking forward to seeing what you come up with next. I'm guessing (and hoping) it will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## Angella (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh man, I didn't see all of this about you having to take it down until just now  Really sorry.
Sorry you have to go through all this but hopefully you'll be in a better place in the future.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry to see you had to take it all down. That crushes part of you for a while when you really like what you had.

This week, I just walked into an opportunity to grab the last few of the Tetraodon schoutedeni a store had left.
They are exactly what everyone has been saying and nothing less than amazing.

My top 3 are Tetraodon schoutedeni, the SAP - Colomesus Asellus, and the grumpy dwarf pea puffers.

The Tetraodon schoutedeni are as close as I think I can get to a saltwater Arothron Dog Face Puffer.
The connection they give you through the glass is on another level for freshwater puffers.

Great thread man, I miss seeing the updates.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

awwww, hopefully you'll be back


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome fish. 
Still in quarantine.
They are prone to arriving with IP or internal parasites.


----------

